# Curt Mule Hitch



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys. I just got a lightly used curt mule hitch for my 2005 chevy 2500. I want to know where I can buy the stainless or chrome cover they make for them. Hoping for something on line but would also drive to get one. Thanks Brandon


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Frandon29;1094903 said:


> Hey guys. I just got a lightly used curt mule hitch for my 2005 chevy 2500. I want to know where I can buy the stainless or chrome cover they make for them. Hoping for something on line but would also drive to get one. Thanks Brandon


Are you talking the spring hitch type deal? What cover are you looking for?


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea Im talking the spring hitch. It goes under the stock bumper and its like a dmi but with a reese style reciever. They make a stainless cover that you can install over the hitch as an accessory piece. I cant find that cover anywhere.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That hitch is exactly what I've been looking for. But new their big money and only new until you hook up to something for the first time. 

I've never seen one with the cover on it.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

They are nice hitches. The cover really adds to it. I will try to find one in town that has it and snap a picture of it.


----------

